# I am looking information for my friend who is a qualified Nurse in India



## bryanmumbai (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello Everyone

I am looking information for my friend who is a qualified Nurse in India how can she apply for job in Portugal. Can you explain the process if anyone knows


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Your friend needs to first determine if her qualifications are recognised by Portugal.

Does she speak Portuguese?









Ordem dos Enfermeiros







www.ordemenfermeiros.pt


----------



## bryanmumbai (Aug 4, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> Your friend needs to first determine if her qualifications are recognised by Portugal.
> 
> Does she speak Portuguese?
> 
> ...


----------



## bryanmumbai (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for your response she doesn't speak Portuguese and learning the language.
But is there a Possibility


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

She needs to know Portuguese in order to have her qualifications recognised. Portugal does not pay its nurses very well and many Portuguese nurses leave Portugal to work in other countries with better pay and working conditions. 

At one point in the pandemic they were recruiting foreign nurses, but I read somewhere that they stopped. I have no idea if she would be able to obtain a work permit. 

She would probably be better off trying either Switzerland or Germany.


----------

